# Seriously annoying that I can not figured out change Gears on my new bike



## ScottySkis (Jun 12, 2019)

Can anyone here please help I know button by the brake change the gears but it different now on this bike please It's a Giant Contend SL 1 disc
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/ca/contend-sl-1-disc
Thanks inadvace.


----------



## NYDB (Jun 13, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> Can anyone here please help I know button by the brake change the gears but it different now on this bike please It's a Giant Contend SL 1 disc
> https://www.giant-bicycles.com/ca/contend-sl-1-disc
> Thanks inadvace.



with those brifters you should be able to just push them towards the stem and they should up shift.  To down shift, you do the same with the paddle under the brifter.

whoever you bought the bike from should have told you how to use them.





 but you get the gist


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 14, 2019)

Thanks NY Dirtbag( awesome name.
I watched the video looking like what I thought if she be like 
I still can't get to work


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 22, 2019)

Brought the bike to Dicks penis bike shop the bike guy showed me gear it still confusing but I think I understand
Will find out in an hour
Next question I always hot then normal person and I drink lots of water
If I drink caffeine tea instead if coffee is that better before long bike riding


----------

